# TeamSpeak 3 Studio Plugin



## adocilesloth (Sep 11, 2016)

adocilesloth submitted a new resource:

TeamSpeak 3 Studio Plugin - Adds overlay for TS3 into OBS plus some other tricks.

*TeamSpeak 3 Plugin for OBS Studio*
The much promised but never delivered (until now) OBS Studio rewrite of the TeamSpeak 3 Plugin. I dropped the "Change channel" feature because as far as I know it was broken so it seemed that no-one used it, otherwise everything should be there. There are a couple of known issues (see below).

This plugin childs (uses) the Text (FreeType 2) plugin so the text and font options are the same as that.

*Adds:*

An overlay source
The ability to add a prefix/suffix to your name in TS3 when streaming and/or recording.
The ability to mute you mic in TS3 when streaming and/or recording.
The ability to mute TS3 when streaming and/or recording.
*In action:




*

*Settings:



*

*Properties:



*

*Setting up:*


Open Tools->TeamSpeak 3 Settings
Enable the Overlay
You must add the _local_ IP of the computer with TS3 running on it in the IPV4 box. Just leave it as 127.0.0.1 if you are running OBS and TS3 on the same computer.
Add you Client Query API Key into the labeled box. This can be found in TS3 under _Tools -> Options -> Addons -> ClientQuery -> Settings -> API Key_
Add your TS3 Unique ID into the labeled box. This can be found in TS3 under _Tools -> Identities -> Go Advanced -> Unique ID_
Enter the modifier you want to have added to your name in TS3 (max 10 characters). If you don't want a modifier, empty this box.
Choose to have the modifier as a prefix or suffix.
Choose if you want your microphone in TS3 muted when you stream/record
Choose if you want TS3 muted when you stream/record
Choose if you want the name modifier and mute settings applied to all TS3 servers you are connected to or just the one that is in focus.

Add TeamSpeak 3 Overlay as a source 

Select the maximum number of names to show at one time (up to 100). Default is 10.
Choose if you only want people who are talking to show up.
If you choose to only show speakers, set how long you want them to show up once they have stopped talking (up to 500 ms) _Currently unimplemented_
Choose if you want to hide yourself from the overlay
Set the symbol for people who are not talking
Set the symbol for people who are talking
Choose if you want to talking symbols to the left (default) or right of the speaker

*Known Issues:*

Plugin will not connect to TS3 client (and may crash OBS) if TS3 is launched after OBS.

*Work arounds:*

Launch TS3 before OBS
*Installation:*

Unzip the file.
Navigate into the TS3StudioPlugin folder (the one you just unzipped).
In another window, navigate to where you installed OBS (By default, this will be C:\Program Files (x86)\)
Drag the obs-studio folder from TS3StudioPlugin folder into your other window. (So by default, drag the obs-studio into C:\Program Files (x86))
When prompted, merge all folders.

*OS Support:*

Windows 32bit and 64bit
Linux is coming at some point.
As ever, if you want to see how bad my coding is, source code is available on GitHub
I feel like I've gone crazy with the bullet points... Oh well...

Read more about this resource...


----------



## Bazim (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice finally. Working good but sometimes it crash OBS.


----------



## coRpSE (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank You, but I have noticed that some of the features are not working.

The choose if you want to hide yourself from the overlay does not seem to be working for me.
Also, the modifier to my TS3 does not seem to change. Its not adding a *R* at the end of my name like it did on the one for OBS Classic.

Other than that, everything else seems to be working which is nice. Thanks again.
I am on OBS Studio 64bit.


----------



## adocilesloth (Sep 15, 2016)

Bazim said:


> Nice finally. Working good but sometimes it crash OBS.


What are you doing when it crashes? Do you have a log I can look at?



coRpSE said:


> Thank You, but I have noticed that some of the features are not working.
> 
> The choose if you want to hide yourself from the overlay does not seem to be working for me.
> Also, the modifier to my TS3 does not seem to change. Its not adding a *R* at the end of my name like it did on the one for OBS Classic.
> ...



The "hide yourself" only works when you are live so it won't work in the preview (I should probably look into that).

If you are live and it's not hiding your name, plus the fact that *R* is not showing, can you make sure that you have your Unique ID entered into the plugin. It sounds like this is what is missing.


----------



## incontrovertible (Sep 17, 2016)

Heyo, when I add the IPv4 address of my main computer to OBS on my stream computer the plugin doesn't work. When I just use the loopback IPv4 address (or not, works without it too) on my main computer only it seems to work fine when first added but then needs to be re-added on OBS restart. I need it however to preferably work over the network to the streaming computer.

Any help would be appreciated, thank-you for your time.


----------



## adocilesloth (Sep 17, 2016)

incontrovertible said:


> Heyo, when I add the IPv4 address of my main computer to OBS on my stream computer the plugin doesn't work. When I just use the loopback IPv4 address (or not, works without it too) on my main computer only it seems to work fine when first added but then needs to be re-added on OBS restart. I need it however to preferably work over the network to the streaming computer.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, thank-you for your time.



The "re-add" this is noted in the OP. You don't need to add it again, just open the properties for the source and close again (you don't have to change anything).

As for the IP, I'll look into it. In the mean time, please make sure that your TS3 client has the "TeamSpeak 3 control plugin" enabled (it probably is but it won't hurt to check).


----------



## coRpSE (Sep 17, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> What are you doing when it crashes? Do you have a log I can look at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first time I tried it, I was missing that, but then i researched and saw that was needed, so I put that in and still did not work, even after stopping and restarting. This was all tested before making the first post.


----------



## adocilesloth (Sep 18, 2016)

coRpSE said:


> The first time I tried it, I was missing that, but then i researched and saw that was needed, so I put that in and still did not work, even after stopping and restarting. This was all tested before making the first post.


OK, I'll look into it. Do you have a log from when it's not working that I can look at?


----------



## incontrovertible (Sep 19, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> The "re-add" this is noted in the OP. You don't need to add it again, just open the properties for the source and close again (you don't have to change anything).
> 
> As for the IP, I'll look into it. In the mean time, please make sure that your TS3 client has the "TeamSpeak 3 control plugin" enabled (it probably is but it won't hurt to check).



Yep the plugin was enabled. Cheers for looking into it, I'll be looking forward to when it gets resolved. =]

Thank-you for your time.


----------



## coRpSE (Sep 19, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> OK, I'll look into it. Do you have a log from when it's not working that I can look at?


Okay, I figured out the issue that I was running in while talking with a friend on TS3. I had both his and my TS3 open. I had mine open in Tab #1 and his in Tab #2. This plugin will only effect what is in Tab #1 slot, even if you are talking on Tab #2. So it ignores what tab your in and only affects what is in the first tab on the left. But other wise, it is working.

Now, if you move around the order the tabs, it will still only effect the one that was originally in tab slot #1. I hope this makes sense to you. Basically it ignores what tab you're currently connected in to and just works off the TS3 that is in tab #1, (as long as you don't move the tabs).


----------



## adocilesloth (Sep 19, 2016)

incontrovertible said:


> Yep the plugin was enabled. Cheers for looking into it, I'll be looking forward to when it gets resolved. =]
> 
> Thank-you for your time.



Can you try "opening the telnet port for everyone" (if it's not already). In TS3, go to:
Plugins->ClientQuiery->Settings and check "Open telnet port for everyone" and then hit OK.
You'll need to reload the ClientQuiery plugin (I derped before, it's ClienQuiery not TeamSpeak 3 control plugin) afterwards so hit "Reload All".

I can't seem to use a direct telnet to TS3 across my network when I've set this up though. You may have to play with settings and permissions of firewalls and/or windows. The plugin runs on port 25639 if that helps.
My laptop is on it's last legs right now so unfortunatly I can't really test over my network a huge amount. I may play around a bit more tomorrow.



coRpSE said:


> Okay, I figured out the issue that I was running in while talking with a friend on TS3. I had both his and my TS3 open. I had mine open in Tab #1 and his in Tab #2. This plugin will only effect what is in Tab #1 slot, even if you are talking on Tab #2. So it ignores what tab your in and only affects what is in the first tab on the left. But other wise, it is working.
> 
> Now, if you move around the order the tabs, it will still only effect the one that was originally in tab slot #1. I hope this makes sense to you. Basically it ignores what tab you're currently connected in to and just works off the TS3 that is in tab #1, (as long as you don't move the tabs).



Yes, you're making perfect sense. You can change your name in all TS3 servers you are connected to by checking the "User modifier, mute microphone and mute sound on all connected TS3 servers" box. If your name is the same on all servers it should (I think) hide your name in OBS regardless of which server you are talking on. I'm not sure if it's possible to get the TS3 server that's in focus or not. I'll have to poke around at some point once the plugin is a bit more stable.


----------



## Toxicalwaste85 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi there first off i wanna say i do like your plugin. It has a few things that does not work like intended for me.

Im connected to 4 different teamspeak servers in different tabs. it only changes one of them to *R* it does not do it to all of them. only the far left tab. if i re arrange the tabs its always the far left tab it does it to.

Another thing in order to make the plugin work i need to every time i open OBS studio dubbleclick the plugin to open properties for the plugin and then close that window again. That makes the plugin run like intended. if i skip that step the plugin does not seem to run.

Also yesterday when ive been streaming for several hours when i stopped the stream it crashed obs and name was not changed back to standard teamspeak name.

if you wish i can explain and show you over remote desktop :)


----------



## Toxicalwaste85 (Sep 20, 2016)

Feature request

A option to set your Teamspeak name to *Rec* when recording and *Stream* When streaming. So that the users on teamspeak can see if im only recording or if im recording and streaming live. Would like it to change all my names on all ts servers. Connected to 4 servers. So id like that to be separated out in some way shape or form. And maybe a incognito function if you are recording and dont want to advertise it without disabling the plugin.

Also would like the ability to change the font but still have the circle dot working that lights up. Or being able to set your own character that marks the active speaker.

The main reason for me useing this plugin is the ability for obs to change my TS name. I dont really use it for the display of the names that are talking that much.


----------



## adocilesloth (Sep 20, 2016)

incontrovertible said:


> Yep the plugin was enabled. Cheers for looking into it, I'll be looking forward to when it gets resolved. =]
> 
> Thank-you for your time.


So I have a partial fix for you. As I said before, you need to open the ClientQuiery for everyone:
Plugins->ClientQuiery->Settings and check "Open telnet port for everyone" and then hit OK.

Then you need to open the port through your firewall.
The port you need to open is: 25639
The port type is: TCP/IP
You'll have to look up how to do this depending on your firewall.

From my fiddling, it's only modifying my name over the network, not showing who is in the channel/speaking. I will look into this (although it may work for you, who knows).



Toxicalwaste85 said:


> Im connected to 4 different teamspeak servers in different tabs. it only changes one of them to *R* it does not do it to all of them. only the far left tab. if i re arrange the tabs its always the far left tab it does it to.


Last option in the Proprieties window, make sure it's checked. Should then work as you want it to provided you use the same identity on all the TS3 servers (i.e. have the same Unique ID on all the servers) you're connected to.


Toxicalwaste85 said:


> Another thing in order to make the plugin work i need to every time i open OBS studio dubbleclick the plugin to open properties for the plugin and then close that window again. That makes the plugin run like intended. if i skip that step the plugin does not seem to run.


It's already noted in the OP.


Toxicalwaste85 said:


> Also yesterday when ive been streaming for several hours when i stopped the stream it crashed obs and name was not changed back to standard teamspeak name.


If OBS crashes, then the plugin goes with it. If the plugin is not running, it won't change your name back. I'm working on fixes for stability at the moment.



Toxicalwaste85 said:


> A option to set your Teamspeak name to *Rec* when recording and *Stream* When streaming. So that the users on teamspeak can see if im only recording or if im recording and streaming live. Would like it to change all my names on all ts servers. Connected to 4 servers. So id like that to be separated out in some way shape or form.


I'll consider it once the plugin is more stable and the Linux version is out.


Toxicalwaste85 said:


> And maybe a incognito function if you are recording and dont want to advertise it without disabling the plugin.


Just delete everything from the "Modifier" text box.


Toxicalwaste85 said:


> Also would like the ability to change the font but still have the circle dot working that lights up. Or being able to set your own character that marks the active speaker.


Someone also asked for this on GitHub. As before, I'll consider it once the plugin is more stable and the Linux version is out.


----------



## Yona (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello, you know when the next version is released?
I want this plugin but I read on the comments which it is not very stable for now. Thanks!


----------



## adocilesloth (Sep 27, 2016)

Yona said:


> Hello, you know when the next version is released?
> I want this plugin but I read on the comments which it is not very stable for now. Thanks!


I may be over stating the unstableness of the plugin. I'd advise trying it and seeing if it works for you as I don't know when I will finish the next version (life being life and all that).


----------



## Yona (Sep 30, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> I may be over stating the unstableness of the plugin. I'd advise trying it and seeing if it works for you as I don't know when I will finish the next version (life being life and all that).


I only need click on edit and save the overlay source of TS3 (without changing anything) and work perfectly, thanks you so much!


----------



## RadCraftplay2 (Dec 28, 2016)

*RAM usage (Before recording):*

No plugin installed: 82 000K

With plugin installed: 200 000 K

*RAM usage (When recording):*

No plugin installed: 123 000 K

With plugin installed: goes up till takes all free memory

*RAM usage (After recording):*

No plugin installed: Goes down to 92 000 K

With plugin installed: Stays the same as at the moment, when I stopped recording

Please, fix


----------



## CarlM (Jan 11, 2017)

I have two nagging issues with this plug-in, one is the known bug where nothing shows until I enter the properties and back out again, and two OBS simply crashes every single time on exit with this plug-in installed.  Neither is a show stopper but really kinda annoying, hope there's an update in the works...thanks.


----------



## Miscni (Jan 30, 2017)

I got the same problem, it think it is because of the new TS update 3.1, so they may have updated the API.


----------



## unwary (Feb 5, 2017)

Say, is there a way to get rid of these little boxes and make the names flash to a different color?


----------



## adocilesloth (Feb 5, 2017)

unwary said:


> Say, is there a way to get rid of these little boxes and make the names flash to a different color?



At the moment, no there isn't. The boxes are there because the font you are using doesn't have the circle and filled circle the plugin uses.

At some point I will find some time to clean this plugin up, fix the memory leaks and add a way to change the talking symbol. While I'm there, I might see if I can add a way to change the font colour instead of having a symbol, but I make no promises.


----------



## C7_4K (Feb 17, 2017)

dont work ;/


----------



## Kurodz (Mar 26, 2017)

After Temaspeak ClientQuery Update (2017-3-23) it crash OBS please update this OBS Plugin.


----------



## Zoeff (Apr 1, 2017)

Kurodz said:


> After Temaspeak ClientQuery Update (2017-3-23) it crash OBS please update this OBS Plugin.



Yep, can confirm this issue. Turning off the ClientQuery plugin in Teamspeak fixes this crashing issue, looks like the update to the ClientQuery plugin in Teamspeak is messing with this TS3 OBS plugin to the point that it crashes OBS. Even switching the ClientQuery plugin on will immediately cause OBS to crash.


----------



## adocilesloth (Apr 1, 2017)

Kurodz said:


> After Temaspeak ClientQuery Update (2017-3-23) it crash OBS please update this OBS Plugin.





Zoeff said:


> Yep, can confirm this issue. Turning off the ClientQuery plugin in Teamspeak fixes this crashing issue, looks like the update to the ClientQuery plugin in Teamspeak is messing with this TS3 OBS plugin to the point that it crashes OBS. Even switching the ClientQuery plugin on will immediately cause OBS to crash.



Ok. I'll have a look this weekend and see if I can find out what's going on.


----------



## adocilesloth (Apr 1, 2017)

adocilesloth updated TeamSpeak 3 Studio Plugin with a new update entry:

Update for new Client Query API



> The latest version of TS3's client query now requires an "API key" for the telnet connections (making connections more secure, I ask you...). The plugin has been revised to take this into account. You now have to include the API key for the plugin to work. In TS3, it is found under:
> 
> Tools -> Options -> Addons -> ClientQuery -> Settings -> API Key
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Matte (Apr 13, 2017)

hey there, I got a weird issue. when I'm not streaming the plugin works great, but as soon as I start streaming the plugin blocks itself. how can I fix it?


----------



## Kurodz (Apr 13, 2017)

Matte said:


> hey there, I got a weird issue. when I'm not streaming the plugin works great, but as soon as I start streaming the plugin blocks itself. how can I fix it?


same here and it carsh my OBS Studio


----------



## adocilesloth (Apr 13, 2017)

Matte said:


> hey there, I got a weird issue. when I'm not streaming the plugin works great, but as soon as I start streaming the plugin blocks itself. how can I fix it?


What do you mean by "blocks itself"?
Can you post what settings you are using?
Also, a log would be useful.



Kurodz said:


> same here and it carsh my OBS Studio


Can you post a log.


----------



## Kurodz (Apr 14, 2017)

05:55:46.366: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6950X CPU @ 3.00GHz
05:55:46.366: CPU Speed: 3750MHz
05:55:46.366: Physical Cores: 10, Logical Cores: 20
05:55:46.366: Physical Memory: 130980MB Total, 122184MB Free
05:55:46.366: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 14393 (revision: 1066; 64-bit)
05:55:46.366: Running as administrator: true
05:55:46.366: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
05:55:46.366: Portable mode: false
05:55:46.375: OBS 18.0.1 (64bit, windows)
05:55:46.375: ---------------------------------
05:55:46.376: ---------------------------------
05:55:46.376: audio settings reset:
05:55:46.376:     samples per sec: 44100
05:55:46.376:     speakers:        2
05:55:46.377: ---------------------------------
05:55:46.377: Initializing D3D11..
05:55:46.377: Available Video Adapters: 
05:55:46.377:     Adapter 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080
05:55:46.377:      Dedicated VRAM: 4209704960
05:55:46.377:      Shared VRAM:    4246763520
05:55:46.377:      output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
05:55:46.379: Loading up D3D11 on adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 (0)
05:55:46.393: D3D11 loaded sucessfully, feature level used: 45056
05:55:46.989: ---------------------------------
05:55:46.989: video settings reset:
05:55:46.989:     base resolution:   1920x1080
05:55:46.989:     output resolution: 1280x720
05:55:46.989:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
05:55:46.989:     fps:               60/1
05:55:46.989:     format:            NV12
05:55:46.990: Audio monitoring device:
05:55:46.990:     name: ROG PG258Q-8 (NVIDIA High Definition Audio)
05:55:46.990:     id: {0.0.0.00000000}.{baee7e3d-4e60-43f9-a854-8c217a3dce3b}
05:55:46.990: ---------------------------------
05:55:46.991: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
05:55:46.994: [CoreAudio encoder]: Adding CoreAudio AAC encoder
05:55:46.995: [AMF Encoder] Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.
05:55:47.000: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
05:55:47.000: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not found, loading of module failed
05:55:47.001: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
05:55:47.001: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-browser.dll'
05:55:47.001: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.29.0']
05:55:47.002: NVENC supported
05:55:47.034: Failed to load 'zh-TW' text for module: 'TS3Plugin.dll'
05:55:47.035: TS3: Load
05:55:47.035: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
05:55:47.039: No blackmagic support
05:55:47.061: ---------------------------------
05:55:47.061:   Loaded Modules:
05:55:47.061:     win-wasapi.dll
05:55:47.061:     win-mf.dll
05:55:47.061:     win-ivcam.dll
05:55:47.061:     win-dshow.dll
05:55:47.061:     win-decklink.dll
05:55:47.061:     win-capture.dll
05:55:47.061:     vlc-video.dll
05:55:47.061:     TS3Plugin.dll
05:55:47.061:     text-freetype2.dll
05:55:47.061:     rtmp-services.dll
05:55:47.061:     obs-x264.dll
05:55:47.061:     obs-vst.dll
05:55:47.061:     obs-transitions.dll
05:55:47.061:     obs-text.dll
05:55:47.061:     obs-qsv11.dll
05:55:47.061:     obs-outputs.dll
05:55:47.061:     obs-filters.dll
05:55:47.061:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
05:55:47.061:     obs-browser.dll
05:55:47.061:     image-source.dll
05:55:47.061:     frontend-tools.dll
05:55:47.061:     enc-amf.dll
05:55:47.061:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
05:55:47.061: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
05:55:47.067: All scene data cleared
05:55:47.067: ------------------------------------------------
05:55:47.081: WASAPI: Device 'ROG PG258Q-8 (NVIDIA High Definition Audio)' initialized
05:55:47.147: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 23 milliseconds
05:55:47.235: WASAPI: Device '喇叭 (Realtek High Definition Audio)' initialized
05:55:47.298: WASAPI: Device '麥克風 (HD Pro Webcam C920)' initialized
05:55:47.326: WASAPI: Device '麥克風 (Realtek High Definition Audio)' initialized
05:55:47.518: ---------------------------------
05:55:47.518: [DShow Device: ';;;;;;;;;;;;視訊擷取裝置'] settings updated: 
05:55:47.518:     video device: Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920
05:55:47.518:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_082d&mi_00#8&3a91cbc5&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083}
05:55:47.518:     resolution: 640x480
05:55:47.518:     fps: 30.00 (interval: 333333)
05:55:47.518:     format: I420
05:55:47.738: Switched to scene 'Counter-Strike: Global Offensive'
05:55:47.738: ------------------------------------------------
05:55:47.738: Loaded scenes:
05:55:47.738: - scene 'Counter-Strike: Global Offensive':
05:55:47.739:     - source: ';;;;;;;;;;;;BG' (image_source)
05:55:47.739:     - source: ';;;;;;;;;;;;5E Client' (window_capture)
05:55:47.739:     - source: ';;;;;;;;;;;;顯示器擷取' (monitor_capture)
05:55:47.739:     - source: ';;;;;;;;;;;;視窗擷取' (window_capture)
05:55:47.739:     - source: ';;;;;;;;;;;;遊戲擷取' (game_capture)
05:55:47.739:     - source: 'Alert' (browser_source)
05:55:47.739:     - source: 'AllPayAlert' (browser_source)
05:55:47.739:     - source: 'Chat' (browser_source)
05:55:47.739:     - source: ';;;;;;;;;;;;視訊擷取裝置' (dshow_input)
05:55:47.739:     - source: ';;;;;;;;;;;;WebCamOverlay' (image_source)
05:55:47.739:     - source: 'YoutubeIcon' (image_source)
05:55:47.739:     - source: 'YoutubeAdd' (text_gdiplus)
05:55:47.739:     - source: 'FacebookIcon' (image_source)
05:55:47.739:     - source: 'FacebookAdd' (text_gdiplus)
05:55:47.739:     - source: '----------Viewers' (text_gdiplus)
05:55:47.739:     - source: 'ViewersCount' (image_source)
05:55:47.739:     - source: 'Events' (browser_source)
05:55:47.739:     - source: 'DonationTicker' (browser_source)
05:55:47.739:     - source: 'Time' (text_gdiplus)
05:55:47.739: - scene 'IRL':
05:55:47.739:     - source: ';;;;;;;;;;;;BG' (image_source)
05:55:47.739: ------------------------------------------------
05:55:50.530: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds
05:55:52.190: ts3_plugin_get_name
05:55:54.331: ts3_plugin_get_name
05:55:55.459: ts3_plugin_create
05:55:55.483: User added source 'TeamSpeak 3 Overlay' (ts3plugin) to scene 'Counter-Strike: Global Offensive'
05:55:55.485: ts3_plugin_properties
05:55:56.551: TS3: Overlay: Started
05:55:56.551: TS3: Starting Connection
05:55:56.724: ts3_plugin_update
05:55:57.552: TS3: Connection Failure: Check TS3 is running and ClientQuery Plugin is enabled
05:55:57.652: TS3: Closing Connection
05:55:58.482: ts3_plugin_properties
05:55:58.652: TS3: Starting Connection
05:55:59.753: TS3: Closing Connection
05:56:00.753: TS3: Starting Connection
05:56:01.854: TS3: Closing Connection
05:56:02.207: ts3_plugin_update
05:56:02.854: TS3: Starting Connection
05:56:03.955: TS3: Closing Connection
05:56:04.340: ts3_plugin_update
05:56:04.955: TS3: Starting Connection
05:56:06.002: ts3_plugin_get_name
05:56:06.055: TS3: Closing Connection
05:56:07.056: TS3: Starting Connection
05:56:07.870: User Removed source 'TeamSpeak 3 Overlay' (ts3plugin) from scene 'Counter-Strike: Global Offensive'
05:56:07.870: ts3_plugin_destroy
05:56:08.156: TS3: Closing Connection
05:56:13.089: adding 139 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 185 milliseconds
05:56:13.090: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 208 milliseconds
05:56:13.090: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 232 milliseconds
05:56:13.090: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 278 milliseconds
05:56:13.090: adding 92 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 371 milliseconds
05:56:13.092: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 417 milliseconds
05:56:13.092: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 464 milliseconds
05:56:13.092: adding 116 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 580 milliseconds
05:56:13.094: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 626 milliseconds
05:56:13.094: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 673 milliseconds
05:56:13.094: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 719 milliseconds
05:56:13.095: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 766 milliseconds
05:56:13.095: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 812 milliseconds
05:56:13.095: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 859 milliseconds
05:56:13.095: adding 69 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 928 milliseconds
05:56:13.095: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 975 milliseconds
05:56:13.095: Max audio buffering reached!
05:56:13.095: adding 69 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 1044 milliseconds


----------



## adocilesloth (Apr 15, 2017)

Kurodz said:


> 05:55:57.552: TS3: Connection Failure: Check TS3 is running and ClientQuery Plugin is enabled



Looks like you don't have TS3 running or, if you do have TS3 running, you don't have the ClientQuery plugin enabled.


----------



## Malic_T (Apr 15, 2017)

Our entire twitch stream team had to stop using this plugin, if it was in any scene, OBS would open and immediately crash.  Had to delete scene files from appdata to clear it and remove plugin to get OBS to work again.


----------



## adocilesloth (Apr 15, 2017)

Malic_T said:


> Our entire twitch stream team had to stop using this plugin, if it was in any scene, OBS would open and immediately crash.  Had to delete scene files from appdata to clear it and remove plugin to get OBS to work again.


Sounds similar to the problem that I hopefully fixed in the last update. Are you using the latest version of the plugin?
Do you have any logs I can look at?
Do you have the settings for the plugin I can look at?
Can't fix stuff if I don't know what's going wrong.


----------



## adocilesloth (Apr 15, 2017)

Malic_T said:


> Our entire twitch stream team had to stop using this plugin, if it was in any scene, OBS would open and immediately crash.  Had to delete scene files from appdata to clear it and remove plugin to get OBS to work again.


Sounds similar to the problem that I hopefully fixed in the last update. Are you using the latest version of the plugin?
Do you have any logs I can look at?
Do you have the settings for the plugin I can look at?
Can't fix stuff if I don't know what's going wrong.


----------



## coRpSE (Apr 26, 2017)

I am having the same issue, crashing as soon as it opens. I just downloaded and uploaded the new files overwriting what was already there. Here is the crash log I copied to clipboard. I hope this helps.

For anyone else that has this issue, I just went into the *Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\ *and into both the 32bit and 64bit folders and deleted the TS3Plugin.dll  and I was able to go to each of my scenes and disable the TS3 plugin until this gets resolved.


----------



## Dark Ace (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm Also having this issue crashes when i open OBS


----------



## Dark Ace (Apr 29, 2017)

Just a little more info, It results with a Soft "Crash" when OBS is started, OBS is still responsive and usable with the crash message still open, I have tried Reinstalling OBS and the plug in which resulted in the same issue
Are you using the latest version of the plugin?: Yes
Do you have any logs I can look at? : Previous Post
Do you have the settings for the plugin I can look at? : Image attached


----------



## adocilesloth (May 3, 2017)

@coRpSE @Dark Ace Thanks for the info. I've finally got a bit of time to look into this.

Do either of you have a "normal" log from when OBS crashes as well? Ideally with TS3 open so the plugin can attempt to connect to your client.

I have a vague hunch that the plugin tries to call information that doesn't exist yet due to start up times (I've had this before in another plugin).


----------



## coRpSE (May 3, 2017)

adocilesloth  This I believe is one of the error logs.If not, I will load the system back into my OBS and have it create a new one.


----------



## Zoeff (May 8, 2017)

Waiting anxiously for a new version. :)


----------



## bigmansq (May 10, 2017)

Your pluggin sounds perfect for me. 
But i got an issu: it seems the player is compressing the song, fast playing the song. If the music is normaly 3min, when plays, it will be like 1min30.
I only tried mp3 files.


----------



## Dark Ace (May 18, 2017)

Interesting to note that It only starts crashing after you boot Obs 2 or 3 times with the Plugin enabled, And when you start streaming It locks the text to what it was when you start and doesnt change when people talk or change channels in teamspeak


----------



## Dark Ace (May 19, 2017)

Update: Disabling and Renabling the Clientquery Add-on Seems to have stopped the crashes,but it still locks when the stream starts


----------



## adocilesloth (May 19, 2017)

I'm having a hard time getting mine to crash (for once this is a bad thing)
I have a vague idea what may be causing it. Hopefully I'll find some time to have another look and see if I'm right.



bigmansq said:


> Your pluggin sounds perfect for me.
> But i got an issu: it seems the player is compressing the song, fast playing the song. If the music is normaly 3min, when plays, it will be like 1min30.
> I only tried mp3 files.



I think you have the wrong plugin. This one does not play anything.


----------



## coRpSE (May 26, 2017)

adocilesloth said:


> I'm having a hard time getting mine to crash (for once this is a bad thing)
> I have a vague idea what may be causing it. Hopefully I'll find some time to have another look and see if I'm right.



@adocilesloth 
Well, if there is anything you need from me or like me to test, let me know.


----------



## elRazor (May 28, 2017)

Hello, the plugin behaviour is really strange ; Sometime it work perfectly, and sometime it crash for a while, until miraculously the plugin didnt crash whitout any logical reason.
Reboot the pc or ts querry client plugin didnt fix anything. Reboot OBS and fingers cross.
I'll take look on the git ;) or waiting the update ♥


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 16, 2017)

Arg. Sometimes I am monumentally dense.

I have a feeling I know what the problem actually is. @coRpSE @Dark Ace @elRazor and whoever else is having crashes, OBS is crashing on launch right?

I think it's to do with the front end API and my inability to write code that checks to make sure things exist. You would have thought I would have noticed this when I had the exact same issue with a different plugin. I will try to make time to see if I can fix this this weekend.


----------



## coRpSE (Jun 16, 2017)

Your are correct @adocilesloth, Its crashing on launch.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 17, 2017)

adocilesloth updated TeamSpeak 3 Studio Plugin with a new update entry:

Startup Crash Fix



> Hopefully fixed the startup crash by making sure the front end API stuff exists before calling it.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## coRpSE (Jun 17, 2017)

Okay, i tested it and it crashed once, and pointed to the ts3 .dll file 64bit version, but I restarted again, and it has not crashed since, but, also does not work at all. So I decided to go through and make sure all the settings are there and correct, and they look to be right and again, nothing. I uninstalled it again and will re-install later tonight after I stream. One thing I did notice is in your instructions, you say,

*Add your TS3 Unique ID into the labeled box. This can be found in TS3 under Settings -> Identities -> Unique ID
*​Well, on my TS3, I have no "Settings" button. I don't know if this is old instructions or something to do with the templet on mine. But I believe its the samething I would get from going to *Ctrl + I* for the keyboard shortcut on TS3 or going to T*ools -> Identities* then have to click on "_Advanced_" and in there the Unique ID shows.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 17, 2017)

Yes, you are right, thanks. It is probably how it used to be. It's now

Tools -> Identities -> Go Advanced -> Unique ID. 

I'll fix the OP and where ever else it's now wrong.

If it still doesn't work if you try it again, can you post a log in case it shows where it's breaking.


----------



## coRpSE (Jun 18, 2017)

I did a fresh install. deleted all previous files and it crashes on startup.Here is the crash log.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 18, 2017)

Did it also make a "normal" log?


----------



## coRpSE (Jun 18, 2017)

Here are bot logs, both fresh. I deleted everything from the log folders and restarted the program. 
These are the logs from *C:\Users\*USERNAME*\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio*
If you want logs from another location, then I need to know from where.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 18, 2017)

Nope, those are what I'm after. Thanks!

Unfortunately they don't have anything in that I was hoping for but there may be clues.


----------



## coRpSE (Jun 19, 2017)

I dunno. Maybe it's a conflict with something else I have. I wish I could provide more information so this bug could be squashed, I just don't know.


----------



## elRazor (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi, nice for the update :)
Btw i've got the same problem (And my logs is like yours)
I belive in you ♥


----------



## coRpSE (Jun 24, 2017)

elRazor said:


> Hi, nice for the update :)
> Btw i've got the same problem (And my logs is like yours)
> I belive in you ♥



Well, glad to know that its not just me that is having the issue.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 25, 2017)

There is also an issue in github that has been opened, so there are three people (at least).

I've also made "some progress" in as much as I can now get it to crash. It seems to be to do with deleting the overlay from a scene, or at least that's how I caused it to crash. @coRpSE and @elRazor is this what you are seeing too? Or have I just found another bug?


----------



## kvN07 (Jun 25, 2017)

In itself, I find the plugin very good. But it can not be that if you switch the server or later starts ts3 the stream has to restart every time?


----------



## coRpSE (Jun 26, 2017)

I did remove the overlay from my scenes, but I believe it was doing that before I deleted the scenes. But I have deleted the scenes and replaced the scenes so many times over the installs, I am unsure.


----------



## serkafox (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello everyone. I have problem with Classic and Studio Plugin - CRASH everytime. Sometimes Studio starts normal, but on Exit - CRASH... please. help!


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 5, 2017)

Classic version will crash all the time due to a security update with the TS3 client query plugin that I don't really feel inclined to fix.

Studio may or may not crash, depending how lucky you are. I'm not 100% on what is causing the issue but I'm fairly sure the plugin needs a substantial rewrite to fix it, which I need to find some time to do and I haven't yet. If it crashes on exit, I'm not worried right now (you closing it anyway).


----------



## serkafox (Jul 6, 2017)

adocilesloth said:


> Classic version will crash all the time due to a security update with the TS3 client query plugin that I don't really feel inclined to fix.
> 
> Studio may or may not crash, depending how lucky you are. I'm not 100% on what is causing the issue but I'm fairly sure the plugin needs a substantial rewrite to fix it, which I need to find some time to do and I haven't yet. If it crashes on exit, I'm not worried right now (you closing it anyway).


Thank you any way... Its good plugin and i continue use him. Ofcourse, if you find time, please, try fix. If need some help - write us.


----------



## dario03 (Jul 11, 2017)

Does using multiple or virtual sound devices cause issues with the plugin?
Before having extra sound devices I had issues with obs crashing when I would start recording. But I managed to get it working after redoing it a few times and always turning the sources off and on before using, also changed the recording hdd if that mattered.
But now that I have some extra sound devices the plugin works during preview but as soon as I start recording it doesn't work. No crash, plugin still shows the box in the preview but looks like it locks up and just keeps showing whatever it was showing before. So whoever was talking will be on the screen forever and no new talkers show.

Figured I would ask before redoing all my stuff since like I said I had issues before so not sure if it is actually related to the extra devices or not.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 16, 2017)

@coRpSE @elRazor 

adocilesloth updated TeamSpeak 3 Studio Plugin with a new update entry:

Major Rewrite



> I've basically gone back and rewritten the entire plugin. The way things work behind the scenes is different and there are some UI changes. The "Show" buttons don't do anything as I can't work out how to make them work.
> 
> The IP address, API Key, Unique ID, Prefix/Suffix options, Mute and Deafen option and "Change all Server" options are now found under Tools->TeamSpeak 3 Settings
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## coRpSE (Jul 16, 2017)

@adocilesloth

I tested this and had a few issues and things I found.

On OBS, when you click Tools->TeamSpeak 3 Settings, for the Modifier, you may want to inform people it can not be more than 6 characters and can not put a space in it. I have tested multiple different ways to add a couple of spaces between the word *LIVE* and my name with no success. 
Typo, it's seen in your "properties" screenshot on the main page, ( https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/teamspeak-3-studio-plugin.448/ ), "hide names *afterb* (ms)".
Cannot get the names to appear and show who is talking. (Only tested it with just me in the room and yes, I had the "hide my own name" unchecked.). Will test this one more, but I mostly just wanted the modifier to change on my TS3 the most and that works, just wish I could add a couple of spaces.
That's it so far. i will continue to try getting the overlay to work, so we will see.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback :)

1. That's odd. I haven't put any limits on how long it can be. If you want a space, try \s or \\s (one of those should work). I'll try to get it to work with spaces in the future.

2. I can never do anything with words that doesn't have a typo somewhere. Thanks.

3. I just tried it an am seeing the same thing. I'll look into it at some point.


----------



## coRpSE (Jul 17, 2017)

@adocilesloth

LOL, Don't feel bad, I do web based scripting and I get busted all the time for my typo's inside my language files. And, no problem on the feedback.

I have tested both \s and \\s and neither work, it just crashes OBS. It will work once I just put it back to just *LIVE*. But I have also tried just *\sLIVE* and it puts in the space. It just seems that its acting like there is a character limit and anything over 6 characters in that input will cause OBS to crash.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 17, 2017)

coRpSE said:


> I have tested both \s and \\s and neither work, it just crashes OBS. It will work once I just put it back to just *LIVE*. But I have also tried just *\sLIVE* and it puts in the space. It just seems that its acting like there is a character limit and anything over 6 characters in that input will cause OBS to crash.



TS3 has a 30 character limit for name length (although I doubt many people use names that long). How many characters long is your name in TS without *LIVE*?


----------



## coRpSE (Jul 17, 2017)

well, my TS3 name is only 6, characters, and the way I was trying to do it with the spaces and the *LIVE* would only be a total of 14 characters, 
ex. *coRpSE  *LIVE**
well below the 30 character limit.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 18, 2017)

@coRpSE 
adocilesloth updated TeamSpeak 3 Studio Plugin with a new update entry:

Some fixes plus space can now be used in Modifier



> Spaces can now be used in the modifier and work.
> Fixed a crash when starting to stream/record when the modifier was as long as, or longer than, your TS3 name.
> Fixed names not showing when "Only Show Speakers" was selected



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 19, 2017)

adocilesloth updated TeamSpeak 3 Studio Plugin with a new update entry:

Fix "Show/Hide" Buttons in Settings



> Fixed the "Show/Hide" buttons in Tools->Teamspeak 3 Settings. Pressing these buttons now toggles the associated text input between password and plane text modes.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## coRpSE (Jul 19, 2017)

@adocilesloth

Works great.
*(Forgot to fix your spelling error, "afterb")*
;)


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 19, 2017)

adocilesloth updated TeamSpeak 3 Studio Plugin with a new update entry:

Fixed a typo



> Personally, I considered it to be a feature demonstrating the fallibility of man. An expression if my innate, and perfectly natural, inability to be perfect. Alas, others disagreed so I fixed it and dedicated an entire update to rectifying the error. Curiously, it's fixing the label for a feature that is still unimplemented. Take that as you will.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## coRpSE (Jul 20, 2017)

ROFL... *:D*


----------



## dario03 (Jul 29, 2017)

Works better now, doesn't crash. However seems to only work with one TS channel. If I open extra tabs to be on multiple servers it won't work on the others. When switching it takes about 15 seconds to update the names, and it won't light up when I or others speak. It does sometimes light up but I'm not sure if its a big delay (couple of minutes) from when I or others talked or just random.
Any settings I could try to fix this?


----------



## lordsofgaming (Sep 29, 2017)

I have an issue that when i install the plugin it makes all sounds have an occasional crackling noise happen and the crackling loudness is proportional to the sound that's being played such as a song, i uninstalled it and my audio is just fine. so i have no clue whats doing it with the plugin but id rather change my name every stream than listen to crackling.


----------



## adocilesloth (Oct 4, 2017)

lordsofgaming said:


> I have an issue that when i install the plugin it makes all sounds have an occasional crackling noise happen and the crackling loudness is proportional to the sound that's being played such as a song, i uninstalled it and my audio is just fine. so i have no clue whats doing it with the plugin but id rather change my name every stream than listen to crackling.



The plugin doesn't touch anything audio so I have no idea why it would do that. Sorry :(


----------



## x04g0at (Oct 9, 2017)

New Member, New to OBS etc.  I have the TS3 plugin downloaded and moved into the plugin folder for OBS.  I cannot for the life of me figure out where it is in OBS itself.  All the vids i see online all appear to have an older OBS then my newest download, anyone care to lend me a hand with setting this thing up?  thanks.


----------



## adocilesloth (Oct 10, 2017)

x04g0at said:


> New Member, New to OBS etc.  I have the TS3 plugin downloaded and moved into the plugin folder for OBS.  I cannot for the life of me figure out where it is in OBS itself.  All the vids i see online all appear to have an older OBS then my newest download, anyone care to lend me a hand with setting this thing up?  thanks.


There are fairly detailed instructions in the first post.


----------



## Dendzser (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you! Will download and test it.


----------



## zerputter (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey,
great plugin!
One small problem though: the text is kinda pixelated in the preview and the stream.
My canvas is 1440p and my output is 1080p. is that a problem for the plugin?
Every other overlay is being scaled correctly.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jan 6, 2018)

zerputter said:


> Hey,
> great plugin!
> One small problem though: the text is kinda pixelated in the preview and the stream.
> My canvas is 1440p and my output is 1080p. is that a problem for the plugin?
> Every other overlay is being scaled correctly.


The plugin uses (childs if you want to get technical) the Free Type 2 text plugin (the one that's depreciated on Windows, I have my reasons). If that pixelates as well then that's the problem and there isn't much I can do about it. If it doesn't then I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## Perry Collins (Feb 6, 2018)

I seem to be having some sort of delay issue, the circle lights up about 600 - 800 ms late.


----------



## Stuka (Apr 2, 2018)

IS there a way to limit the queries per second/minute? I always get banned from my clan's server when using this plugin for spamming it seems. Is there maybe atleast a way to only use the name change features without the overlay and the constant queries? Anyone else got this problem or is our server just very strict?

What i find curious is my G15 displays talkers aswell but its a TS3 Plugin, this does not seem to spam the client query API as its integrated into TS, might this maybe be a solution to use a TS3 plugin instead of client query API?


----------



## adocilesloth (Apr 7, 2018)

Stuka said:


> IS there a way to limit the queries per second/minute? I always get banned from my clan's server when using this plugin for spamming it seems. Is there maybe atleast a way to only use the name change features without the overlay and the constant queries? Anyone else got this problem or is our server just very strict?
> 
> What i find curious is my G15 displays talkers aswell but its a TS3 Plugin, this does not seem to spam the client query API as its integrated into TS, might this maybe be a solution to use a TS3 plugin instead of client query API?



Yeah, this is a problem that crops up every now and again. I've been caught out on our server after a TS update before I've never really had the time to chase it down, although I've had a couple of ideas for a while. If I get some time, I'll look into it.


----------



## Kurodz (Feb 11, 2019)

How to change outline color ?


----------



## adocilesloth (Feb 11, 2019)

Kurodz said:


> How to change outline color ?


The plugin uses the normal text source (I think, I've not used OBS for a while). It should be Colour 2 (I think).


----------



## Sir_Coleslaw (Sep 6, 2022)

Any chance that this plugin gets an upgrade to OBS 28? Or does anyone know of an alternative plugin with similar functinality?


----------



## adocilesloth (Sep 7, 2022)

I am aware about the changes to OBS that have broken the plugin. I have not had the time to impliment fixes yet but will try to soon (hopefully not Valve time)


----------



## Hoerli (Sep 9, 2022)

I hope there will be an update. This is the only good plugin for TeamSpeak :(
Is there actually something for TeamSpeak 5 soon?


----------



## coRpSE (Oct 4, 2022)

Hoerli said:


> I hope there will be an update. This is the only good plugin for TeamSpeak :(
> Is there actually something for TeamSpeak 5 soon?


Ditto, I really like this plugin and have been using it for a long time now.


----------



## adocilesloth (Oct 5, 2022)

adocilesloth updated TeamSpeak 3 Studio Plugin with a new update entry:

OBS 28



> Update build for OBS 28. There has been almost no testing of functionality due to current lack of access to TS3 and inclination to thoroughly test it (as I don't stream or use TS3 anymore). Assuming noting very weird has happened, it should work fine as it is just a re-build, not re-write.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## adocilesloth (Oct 5, 2022)

Hoerli said:


> Is there actually something for TeamSpeak 5 soon?


If there is, it will not be from me. (I didn't even know there will be a TS5)


----------



## coRpSE (Oct 10, 2022)

adocilesloth said:


> adocilesloth updated TeamSpeak 3 Studio Plugin with a new update entry:
> 
> OBS 28
> 
> ...


Thanks, seems to be working just fine on my end.


----------

